# 7t27-7a20 Repair



## ferrytrip1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, can anybody point me to a repair house in the UK so I can get my Sieko fixed? The battery was replaced recently while I was overseas. When I got home the watch stopped and also the hour hand now does not move at all.

Any ideas how much this might cost to repair?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The guy who owns this site (Roy) is now doing repairs again.

You've only got to have a look around the site to see how highly thought of his customer service is.

Contact him through the RLT banners above.


----------

